# Mumbai University - Sem 3 - Electronics



## shaunak (Jun 16, 2009)

Are tutions necessary for Sem III electronics?  
Every body seems to be joining for Basic Electronics Communication and Digital Design. 

I am quite bewildered. To join or not to join, that is the question.

Also, can someone give me a short booklist for Sem III?


----------



## AcceleratorX (Jun 29, 2009)

It is my personal recommendation to use the Tech-max books whenever possible for your study........apart from that I don't think I can help a lot since I am a year younger than you 

IMO, on a personal glance if you study hard enough tuitions will not be necessary for sem-3 (but I recommend it anyway). For Applied Mathermatics III use the normal Kumbhojkar book.


----------

